# Brauche Hilfe uns Tipps beim Siemens LOGO programmieren :)



## bier1903 (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo

ich möchte eine Anlage mit einer Siemes LOGO steuern.

Dabei wird ein Container mit Sattdampf auf 70 °C aufgeheizt und diese Temperatur sollte 30 min gehalten werden, d.h. bei kalten Aussentemperaturen muss das Dampfventil gelegentlich nochmals geöffnet werden um die 70 °C +/- 1 °C zu halten.

Bei Dampfventil handelt es sich um ein Kolbenstangenventil, als Eingang für die Temperatur ist ein PT100 verbaut.




	

		
			
		

		
	
Ich hab es bis jetzt so gelöst.

Was habt ihr für Tipps oder wie würdet ihr es lösen?

Besten Dank


----------



## GLT (10 Juni 2012)

Wenn die gegebene LOGO! bereits den Reglerbaustein unterstützt würde ich den auch verwenden - das Dampfventil ist wohl stetig u. so würde ich es auch ansteuern.


----------



## mariob (10 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ein "richtiger" Regler hätte es doch auch getan? Was mir etwas komisch vorkommt, in einem Container mit nur einer Meßstelle 70 Grad +- 1 Grad? Das könnte schiefgehen. Das große Volumen, sollte für die Zweipunktregelung groß genug sein, sofern die Heizleistung nicht zu groß wird. GLT schrob ja schon, Stetigregelung ist sicher besser.
Was wird das schönes?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bier1903 (11 Juni 2012)

Hallo

es wurde vor ein paar Jahren eine "Automatik" gekauft, von Barby und Kühner, jedoch funktioniert sie nicht und es muss manuell gesteuert werden. Daher ist es sehr Zeit aufwändig immer dabeizustehen und das Dampfventil zu steuern.

An der Uni hatte ich ein Einführungspraktikum in Automatisierungstechnik. Dabei haben wir in Simativ porgammiert.

Nun dachte ich da es ja nur einen Eingang und einen Ausgang gibt würde es auch eine LOGO! tun oder?

Den Baustein hab ich selber in der Demo Version geschrieben, der in der Simulation gut funktioniert so wie ich es sehe.


Was heißt den stetig beim Dampfventil?


Besten Dank an euch


----------



## mariob (11 Juni 2012)

Na sicher tut das die Logo,
und wenn es denn so funktioniert wie gewünscht ist es ja auch o.k.. 

Stetige Ansteuerung, erster Treffer......
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=stetige+Ansteuerung+wiki

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bier1903 (12 Juni 2012)

Hallo

zum stetigen Ventil, dafür ist ja das Kolbenstangenventil verbaut, um nicht nur die Stellungen auf/zu zu haben und damit immer die vollen 4 bar Dampfdruck auf einen Schlag.

Ich hab es mir auch schon überlegt, wie ich das in der Logo programmier, also bei großer Temperaturdifferen zu 70°C soll das Ventil weiter aufmachen als später wenn es nur nachregelt um die Temperatur zu halten.

So wie ich es jetzt programmiert habe, geht es ja nur ganz auf und ganz zu!? Wie kann ich es in der Logo stetig programmieren?

Sonst würde ich eben eine Drossel vor das Ventil bauen und immer nur mit weniger Druck fahren, dann dauert das Aufheizen eben etwas länger aber im Handbetrieb haben wir das Kolbenstangenventil beim Aufheizen auch nur bei 60%.


----------



## GLT (12 Juni 2012)

Liest Du Antworten eigentlich?



bier1903 schrieb:


> zum stetigen Ventil, dafür ist ja das Kolbenstangenventil verbaut, um nicht nur die Stellungen auf/zu zu haben und damit immer die vollen 4 bar Dampfdruck auf einen Schlag.
> 
> Ich hab es mir auch schon überlegt, wie ich das in der Logo programmier, also bei großer Temperaturdifferen zu 70°C soll das Ventil weiter aufmachen als später wenn es nur nachregelt um die Temperatur zu halten.
> 
> ...



Eigenzitate mag ich zwar nicht


GLT schrieb:


> Wenn die gegebene LOGO! bereits den Reglerbaustein unterstützt würde ich den auch verwenden - das Dampfventil ist wohl stetig u. so würde ich es auch ansteuern.



Und daß dafür noch ein Analogausgang nötig sein sollte, verrate ich Dir auch gleich.


----------



## Marco S. (12 Juni 2012)

Wie wird denn jetzt das Ventil angesteuert ?
Hast Du einen Ausgang fürs Öffnen und einen fürs Schliessen des Ventils ?
Wenn Du einen Reglerbaustein verwendest, würde ich den Stellwert überwachen und bei einer gewissen Abweichung dach oben (Wärmebedarf) kurz den Ausgang fürs Öffnen takten. Läuft der Stellwert nach unten weg, wäre der Ausgang für Schliessen zu takten, damit weniger Dampf in den Container gelangt.


----------



## bier1903 (12 Juni 2012)

Ich lese alle Antworten und freue mich über Eure Antworten. Allerdings bin ich nicht vom Fach und möchte es gerne lernen und verstehen. Daher versteh ich vielleicht nicht alles aufs erste mal und muss nachfragen.

Schrägsitzventil: 

http://www.nuovaelva.it/files/docs/Burkert/manuals/burkert 2000.pdf

Positionierer:

http://www.buerkert.de/products_data/manuals/MA1067-Standard-EU-ML.pdf


Hier sind die Links zu dem Schrägsitzventil und dem Positionierer. 

In den Positionierer geht eine Druckluftleitung, das Kabel des Temperatursensors und ein zweiadriges Stromkabel, welches von einem Steuerkasten kommt. In dem Kasten ist ein Steuergerät vom Hersteller Barby und Kühler installiert, welches nicht so funktioniert wie es soll.







 Zitat von *GLT* 

 
 				Wenn die gegebene LOGO! bereits den  Reglerbaustein unterstützt würde ich den auch verwenden - das  Dampfventil ist wohl stetig u. so würde ich es auch ansteuern.



Unter Reglerbaustein versteh man doch die programmierte Steuerung wie ich sie im ersten Beitrag in dem Bild angebildet habe.

Auf der LOGO! ist nichts drauf und ich habe auch nur die von mir zusammengestellte Version.


----------



## GLT (12 Juni 2012)

bier1903 schrieb:


> Auf der LOGO! ist nichts drauf und ich habe auch nur die von mir zusammengestellte Version.


Das meistens so - aber es gibt verschiedene Versionen u. die neueren unterstützen den REGLER-BAUSTEIN.
Dies muß man aber zuerst prüfen - goto Dokumentation der LOGO!



bier1903 schrieb:


> Unter Reglerbaustein versteh man doch die programmierte Steuerung wie ich sie im ersten Beitrag in dem Bild angebildet habe.


Das "programmierte" ist weder das eine, noch das andere - wirf es in die Tonne.

Eine Steuerung ist keine Regelung, und anders herum - Wikipedia zu bemühen würde da nicht schaden.

Und wenn Du in deiner Demo unter Sonderfunktionen-Analog mal rumblätterst findest Du den PI-REGLER-Baustein!
Die Online-Hilfe würde Dir Auskunft über dessen Verwendung geben.



bier1903 schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich nicht vom Fach und möchte es gerne lernen und verstehen.


Da es sich wohl um eine gewerbliche genutze Anwendung handelt, eklatante Wissenlücken vorherrschen stellt sich die Frage, ob Du das nicht besser einem(r) Fachmann(frau) überlässt. Von Anlagen gehen auch Gefahren aus, die es u.U. zu berücksichtigen gilt, welche als Laie weder erkannt, beurteilt noch entsprechend abgehandelt werden können.


----------



## bier1903 (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo

ich möchte es nochmal versuchen. Vorweg, es geht von der Anlage keine Gefahr für irgendjemand aus!! Ausser für meinen Geldbeutel, da das Produkt nichtmehr verkauft werden kann.

Wie oben beschrieben habe ich es mit dem Analogen PI- Regler verwirklicht. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass auf der LOGO nur Digitale Eingänge sind. 
Brauch ich da ein Zusatzmodul für Analoge Eingänge oder wie wird es verwirklicht?

Ist es besser eine LOGO! mit 12/24V oder eine 230 V kaufen. Welches Gerät ist bei der 230V Version für die Versorgung der LOGO mit Gleichspannung am besten.

Besten Dank


----------



## Thinfilm (25 Juli 2012)

bier1903 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist es besser eine LOGO! mit 12/24V oder eine 230 V kaufen. Welches Gerät ist bei der 230V Version für die Versorgung der LOGO mit Gleichspannung am besten.
> 
> Besten Dank



Darf man fragen welche Richtung Du studiert hast? Bei dieser Frage kommen mir echte Zweifel, dass Du Ahnung von Elektrotechnik hast und das sollte man bei so einer Aufgabe auf jeden Fall haben. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll hierfür in Deiner Firma/Institut oder was auch immer jemand mit Erfahrung zu Rate zu ziehen?

Gruß Thinfilm


----------



## mariob (25 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
wenns sportliches Interesse ist ist das erstmal gut. Als Ergänzung zu Thinfilm ist als praktikable Lösung vorzuschlagen, setze Dich mit einem Automatisierer in Deiner Nähe auf eine Tasse Kaffee zusammen und erörtere das Problem und Deinen Wunsch zum Lernen. Oder gehe halt mal abends auf ein Forentreffen der User hier.
Dann wirds auch was.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bier1903 (9 Juni 2013)

Hallo

ich habe eine Siemens Logo 24 RC 0BA6  an der Seite steht bei DC P P1=L+    P2=M   /  DC M P1=M   P2=L+

Also Power Modul hab ich ein 6EP1332-1SH42 Output: CD 24V 2,5A Class 2

Wie schließ ich jetzt die Logo an das Powermodul an, was ist P1 und was P2 und vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen was der Unterschied zwischen DC P und DC M ist.

Besten Dank


----------



## hucki (9 Juni 2013)

P1 und P2 heißt wohl soviel wie Phase oder Pol 1 (+) und 2 (-).

Im Handbuch ist auf Seite 52 folgendes Anschlussbild enthalten:




Je nachdem gegen welches Potential Deine DI schalten sollen, muss dann die Logo das gleiche Bezugspotential an L+ haben:
1. Schalten sie gegen +24Vdc ist L+ = +24Vdc = P1 (DC P P1=L+ P2=M)
2. Schalten sie gegen Masse ist L+ eben auch Masse = P2 (DC M P1=M P2=L+).

Von der Verdrahtung Deiner DI hängt es also ab, wie das Powermodul an die Logo angeschlossen wird, wobei in D üblicherweise (Ausnahmen) gegen +24Vdc geschalten wird.


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2013)

"DC P" bedeutet: Plus-schaltend (P-schaltend) : L+ an P1 und M an P2 anschließen
"DC M" bedeutet: Minus-schaltend (M-schaltend): L+ an P2 und M an P1 anschließen

Üblich ist P-schaltend: P1=L+ (+24Vdc), P2=M (0Vdc), Schalter/Sensor zwischen L+ und Eingang

Das zu schaltende Potential ist das, was an P1 angeschlossen ist; das Bezugspotential ist immer P2.

Harald


----------

